# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Пришло письмо

## kobik2

Извиняюсь если промахнулся,не нашел топиков *карантин*
""""*From:* [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Wednesday, October 14, 2015 3:11 PM
*To:* Отдел персонала
*Subject:* Приложение к договору

Коллеги!
Здравствуйте!

Обращаем Ваше внимание, что в нашей компании в этом месяце проводится проверка документов,
так как у нас отсутствует приложение №9  к нашему с Вами договору,
прошу срочно его подписать и доставить к нам курьером,
приложение договора прилагаю во вложении,а так же акт сверки на текущую дату
который так же необходимо подписать:

Спасибо!

С Уважением,Главный менеджер ООО Нимбус, Полякова Екатерина

Приложения(2)


"""""

З.Ы. Может кому поможет

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Тема перемещена в соответствующий раздел.

----------

